# Do You Have A Large Flat Screen TV?



## Lon (Oct 11, 2016)

How large? Is it wall mounted? Is it Interactive? What brand? Who is your service provider? Do you have one of bundled packages?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2016)

I have a 48"  flat screen  LG.  Was wall mounted but we changed things around and now it sits atop a

cabinet across from the sofa in my family room.   Then a 38"  flat screen SHARP  in a bedroom.

Also a little one next to the kitchen table.  Great to watch the news while eating breakfast.

Service provider:   Bundled with COX cable  and a  NETGEAR router which runs all the TVs.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 21, 2016)

We have a 52 inch Samsung Smart TV.  We have it on a pedestal on a stand.  Love all the apps and interactive things we can get on it.  We can watch Hulu and Netflix, as well as YouTube videos and other apps.  There is even a couple cooking apps.  We cancelled our satellite a few months ago, just watch over a digital antenna and are doing well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2016)

Our rooms are small, our largest flat screen TV is a 37" I think, all 3 are Samsung.  We have Comcast cable on our bedroom TV, bundled with Xfinity internet, voice activated remote.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 21, 2016)

65 inch Panasonic in our family room on a cherry entertainment cabinet/stand, a 45" Samsung in the living room and a 40" Vizio in our bedroom (downgrade from the living room).   All interactive, the Samsung kicks butt compared to our other tv's.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 21, 2016)

We actually have 3, a 47" LG in the living room, a 42" in front of the elliptical in the exercise room, and a 36" in the bedroom. 

I got rid of all the CRT type TVs and computer monitors several years ago.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2016)

38 inch Sanyo sits on a console. Streams from Internet only, no bundle. Grandson has one upstairs. Don't know what it is, but it's not huge.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2016)

I've got one large flat screen LG  (dunno how large, 40-something inches) in the den, and a smaller flat screen in the kitchen.  I mostly watch the one in the den when I'm using the treadmill.

I got rid of cable TV a couple years ago because it got way too pricey.  Now I have Netflix and Acorn through a Roku III.  I can get some over the air programming, but seldom watch it because the commercials drive me nuts.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 22, 2016)

A 48" smart tv in the living room, its predecessor a 42" ? now in the master bedroom.  A 40"? in one guest room, and a small flat screen on the wall in my gym/guest room.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 22, 2016)

A 40 inch in the Florida room, mostly for football games, a small one on the wall in the kitchen area, this swivels for all angles and my 12 year old monster 65 inch projection tv in the living room.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 22, 2016)

I have 3 TVs, all around 36" as they have to fit in cabinets.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 22, 2016)

We have five TVs in the house, four of which are used regularly.
One flat screen (Samsung) 40" on the wall of the bedroom.
One flat screen 55" (Samsung) on a credenza style entertainment unit in the living room. Hooked into our receiver for surround sound and connected to Tivo. It swivels.
One flat screen 65" (Samsung) in our family room, sitting atop an entertainment center. Hooked into our receiver for surround sound. Connected to Tivo. Does not swivel. I watch my football down here and it's awesome!
All the Samsungs are interactive, but we don't tend to use those features very often.

We have a small TV in the kitchen/dining room and another in an upstairs office, but it's not been used in some time.
Using Comcast/Xfinity as our cable provider.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 22, 2016)

We have a 46" Panasonic Plasma in the family room....bought it in 2006 when flat screens were just becoming popular...and paid well over 3 times what they cost today.  The wife has a small 22" CRT (purchased in 2002) in her sewing room, and I'm waiting for it to crap out so we can buy her a small flat screen.  We had DishNetwork for years, but a couple of months ago, the local electrical Co-Op installed fiber optics in our area, so we switched to that.  The TV picture on Fiber is much better than satellite, and the TV. phone and internet (100MB) bundle costs us $35 a month less than we were paying for our previous bundle.


----------



## Pam (Oct 22, 2016)

Nope. I have a 26" CRT tv which must be about 18 years old. And that's the only tv I've got.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 22, 2016)

Just throwing in my 2 cents but if you are in the market for a new 4K TV and plan on streaming also, buy a basic TV along with  a streaming device (Fire,Roku, Apple TV) as opposed to a Smart 4K TV. The reason being is that your display should be good for at least ten years if not longer but the technology for streaming has about a 3-4 year cycle these days. Even with firmware updates to your Smart TV, the processing power will be outdated in a few years.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2016)

A 48 inch in the living room, samsung smart tv.

A 40 inch in the bedroom, insignia.


----------



## anodyne (Nov 3, 2016)

I've got a little 26" Sony flatscreen in my livingroom. It doesn't do anything very smart besides respond appropriately to the remote control. I do not like TV in the bedroom, so the one little TV is it. It sits on a rolling pedestal table, so I can move it up to the recliner, over to my office, and up toward the dining area. Because of this, it's become sort of a pet.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 3, 2016)

anodyne said:


> I've got a little 26" Sony flatscreen in my livingroom. It doesn't do anything very smart besides respond appropriately to the remote control. I do not like TV in the bedroom, so the one little TV is it. It sits on a rolling pedestal table, so I can move it up to the recliner, over to my office, and up toward the dining area. Because of this, it's become sort of a pet.



That's funny ! I'll start worrying if you take it out on walks.


----------



## anodyne (Nov 3, 2016)

MarkinPhx said:


> That's funny ! I'll start worrying if you take it out on walks.



I'll let you know if I get to that point..."Sony! Heel!"


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2016)

anodyne said:


> I'll let you know if I get to that point..."Sony! Heel!"


:lol:


----------

